

Making reliable distributed systems in the presence of software errors (2003) [pdf] - dpeck
http://www.erlang.org/download/armstrong_thesis_2003.pdf

======
jdimov9
This should be required reading for all software engineering / computer
science majors, but it's not. Would replace so much other useless junk that
kids are taught in school these days and would actually help produce grads
worth hiring (currently, there are none - globally).

~~~
zzzcpan
It won't help. It's almost impossible to see the value in Joe's work until you
have to build a complex distributed system yourself. Takes years.

~~~
dpeck
A problem with Erlang itself, you've got to have done it the hard way a lot of
times to see the value in some of its built in things.

